# Angelfish aggression



## ccall5 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello,

I currently am in the process of stocking my 75 gallon tank, and have some Cory cats, around 8 black skirt tetras, and 2 angelfish. The angelfish have paired off as most angelfish do and are now protecting a portion of the tank as their "territory". But it seems that these fish are more aggressive than any other angelfish I have kept. While I know they are "semi-aggressive" fish, I have kept 6 angelfish in a 75 gallon with no problems before. I worry for the health of the tetras, and any future fish that I put in. I'm looking to add a medium sized pleco, some more Cory cats and more large tetras similar to black skirts. Is there anything I can do to curb the aggression of these fish, or should I just remove them??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They are probly going to spawn so moving them or preparing to move them may be worth it!I just seperated my two kio angels as they were really going after each other and getting EVERYONE else all jumpy.I moved them into a 55g so I'll see my self!


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

I had two mated pairs of koi angels in a 65, it didn't work out. I had to rehome one pair as the more dominant pair prevented them from spawning and they would basically hide in a densely planted corner. They are downright vicious when spawning, mine will bite my hand if there are any eggs in the tank...

You should only really have problems when they are spawning. I keep mine with a red tail shark, two bolivian rams, three apistos, two schools of tetras and six large amano shrimp. No trouble at all when they aren't spawning. It's densely planted, so during spawning periods the other fish can go about their business under the plant cover while the angels dominate the open water for as long as the fry live (usually 2 weeks before free swimming, when they become snacks for everyone else...). You can speed this up by removing the eggs, as soon as they are gone (like, within minutes) the angels lose their killer instinct.

I find that as long as line of sight is broken the spawning angels don't mind neighbors. but if the angels can see a threat, they will attack it. putting a flat piece of stone or driftwood in a cleared corner surrounded by plants will give them some privacy and keep them from taking over the whole tank.


----------



## ccall5 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm going to set up my breeder tank then. 

But generally how often will these guys spawn? And for how long?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They could spawn every month easy!I have discus that spawned every 7 days.The angels may well have a cycle like discus of 15 weeks of spawning then time off and 15 more weeks of spawning.So if they are actively spawning they may take a 1-2 month break in the middle of a good breeding season.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine lay eggs about every two weeks if I remove the eggs.


----------

